# John Stevenson Bible Study Page



## blhowes (Apr 5, 2009)

I came across a very good website called John Stevenson Bible Study Page and thought I'd pass it along in case you've never been there. Excellent content!

He has some excellent high-level summaries of each book in the Bible, with timelines, major emphases, etc. 

I especially like his Powerpoints of church history. They give you a good glimpse of who did what when, what the issues were, etc. 

*John Huss*: "It is thus that you silence the goose, but a hundred years hence there shall arise a swan whose singing you shall not be able to silence"

*Hudson Taylor*: "If I had a thousand pounds China should have it - if I had a thousand lives, China should have them. No! Not China, but Christ. Can we do too much for Him? Can we do enough for such a precious Savior?"

*Polycarp*: Eighty-six years have I been His servant, and he hath done me no wrong. How then can I blaspheme my King who saved me?

*Luther*: "I am bound by the Scriptures I have quoted and my conscience is bound to the word of God. It is neither safe nor honest to act against one's conscience. Here I stand. God help me. I cannot do otherwise"


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------

